# autogenic therapy



## mulder (May 8, 2005)

I just read about this tonight. Would it be any good for DP/DR? Or should it be avoided (there are reasons I can see it might not help but make things worse)? I found out about it through researching how I might be able to tackle my increasing eczema problem.

http://www.autogenic-therapy.org.uk/


----------

